# S/W High Reflectance White



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I picked up the new "White and Lights" brochure from S/W today.
There is a listing for "High Reflectance White".
Has anyone used it, if so, any opinions on it?

I have been told S/W will be offering a new line in faux products this summer. This will be the third time they have changed they glaze formula.

Sage


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Have not heard about the white.

I have seen the Faux Illusions, another nail in the coffin for the Faux Finishers


----------

